# tranny swap in proceess



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

from auto to 6 speed manual from a GTI...

here is the cupy and paste from my car's build thread... some stuff is irrelevant to the swap, and more geared to my car in general, but whatever.

so, the story of today, depicted... and pics of the mods.

i'm trying to have the mod list with a pic of every single mod, so since the car was apart, i did my best to take pics to each and every single non stock part...










here it goes:

here, i started messing with the rear bumper, in order to cut it and make the quad exhaust...









as it turns out, 09+ are a lot more different from earlier years in a couple other ways.... for example, the evaps thingy is not on the middle of the spares, as in the previous years... look at where it is now:










so in order to do the quad exhaust, we would need to relocate the thing. ](*,) 

we'll see if we can do it in the timeframe... its actually something that i REALLY REALLY want... so imma try and push it.


anyways, the swap story:

since there is no battery, the start was rather fast... it was unplugging all the connectors and harnesses.
here they removed the intake.









then i went to lunch, when i came back, this is what i find:

09g is officially out.









then it was connecting the single mass flywheel...









then, kaboom! clutch and pressure plate are in and torqued...









then we brough them together:
09g meet your nemesis: 02q.









after measuring carefully, we determined the amount to grind/ shave from the 02q..










afterwards, i got bored while they took care of some other cars, and well... i installed the short shifter:











and now, well pics of the mods that cant usually be seen:

drilled/slotted brakes









neuspeed power pulley.









bsh pendulum mount









here you can see the front sway bar, the whiteline control arms, the neuspeed insert for the pendulum, and the pendulum









yep.. i like neuspeed. a closer look at the shifter...









the whiteline walk thing. Those things are beefy!









42dd O2 spacer.









rear coils...









the evap. the only thing standing in the way of the quad exhaust.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tomorrow is wiring... and sat is the the margin day...

so far, so good... but i'm tired as i can be


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

why did u have to shave the 02q?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

a7xogg said:


> why did u have to shave the 02q?


It looks like it will fit but it's just a little too big. If you don't shave the top of the trans, it'll crack a side cover on the engine when you tighten the transmission bolts causing an oil leak. Somewhere in the 2.5 forum is a recount of my experience with my 6-speed swap.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we measured the trannies, and the 02q is a little little bit too big.

grinding is simple, and it only took 10 mins


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> we measured the trannies, and the 02q is a little little bit too big.
> 
> grinding is simple, and it only took 10 mins


Ok then.i have almost the same mods that you have. Youre gonna love ur car even more than u already do.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Did you add a torsen/limited slip dif or have the shifter fork reinforced/replaced? What is the difference between the o2q and o2m gearboxes?

You should go with the dogbox upgrade in the future =P http://www.sqsracing.com/files/fs_files/productdetails/200/manual-02m-q_55.pdf

What fluid are you going to run? Redline mt90 and synchromesh are my fav's. I'm about to put GM synchromesh in my 5 speed this summer. Can't wait.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> Did you add a torsen/limited slip dif or have the shifter fork reinforced/replaced? What is the difference between the o2q and o2m gearboxes?
> 
> You should go with the dogbox upgrade in the future =P http://www.sqsracing.com/files/fs_files/productdetails/200/manual-02m-q_55.pdf
> 
> What fluid are you going to run? Redline mt90 and synchromesh are my fav's. I'm about to put GM synchromesh in my 5 speed this summer. Can't wait.


Im in the process of taking my 02q apart to check all of this. Im thinking of the dog box, but Im not attempting that install myself... machining the case like that  Also I drilled out the rivets to get the ring off the stock dif for the new diffy :laugh: I think im gonna go ahead and take my time on this and maybe install it over the winter or do it in the spring. If I find an r ill put it in the jetta!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

today we started with the dissassembly of the interior...

we needed to remove the stock shifter+ cables+else.









this are some of the parts on the dashboard:









then it was re-measuring of the tranny and put it in.









then they lifter the tranny and bolted it up









by this point, its official: a 2.5L i5 6Spd MT. :bow: :143: 









then its wiggle time, and mount it to the body...









then it was all bolted up...!  looks purty










it was all good, all was to be done tomorrow... and well, we discovered that i hadnt bought one part...









the main clutchline was missing. the clutch line is made of 2 parts: 1 section from the tranny to the slave cyl and one section from the slave cyl to the master (pedal).. so we ordered it today around 4.

its going to arrive on wednesday... so untill then, we cant finish


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

*Looking good*

Great progress so far. Had you given any thoughts to the tdi manual gearbox at all? I am building an 09 MKV jetta 2.5 as well... I am on the fence either this one or the tdi box. I already have the 5 speed sucksville box so the install will be easier.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Grey awesome work! Great job bringing the 2.5 to a new level 

Can't wait to see what you'll be running soon


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, its a great mod... Should all be done by wed as the latest.

Soon? I has plan. Custom 2.5" exhaust, along with a mani+ painted body kit, and sound system upgrade...

But all in all, 1/4 mile should imdprove greatly!


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice work. Did you replace the vacuum pump seal while transmission was out. I have seen vacuum pump leak some oil on these 2.5 engines. On the automatic, trans come out to remove the vacuum pump. If yours is ok, never mind. What axles and wheel bearing housing your using.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

stock wheel bearings are compatible.

i'm using the 07 gti axles.

all that is already mounted and bolted up.

all i'm missing to finish is the freaking clutch line, and to do the re wires. nothing major


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

update!!!

the shifter cable bushings arrived today! and the only part thats missing is going to arrive tomorrow! so that the car can get done 1 day ahead of schedule!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, the work of today...

shamefully the car wont be done till tomorrow... but we only have some minimal stuff to do till then.. mostly the fooling of the ECU.

mecanically, we are done...

this was the holdback









we were missing a part of the clutch line...

but that arrived today and we solved the issue

but before we could install the clutch pedal, we needed to remove the brake and install both... BUT in order for the clutch pedal to be installed, i needed to re wire some of my stuff, including the battery cable, the O2 sensor for the AFR and rhe fog lights harness...

so i took the whole thing appart.









as you can see the clutch hole is till occupied!









after 2 hours of wire removal (including the fog harness...) i finally had the clutch opening available! 









so, i was so happy that before the removal of the cables, that i decided to mock up the clutch pedal..!








it looks good... but the brake is still to big for a manual.
and as you can see there are a lot of cables from the CECM cause i needed to re wire the fogs... 

so after another hour, we were finally able to remove the brake pedal, and install the clutch, and i decided to put the accel pedal too.









then i sort of put the shifter on to do further muck ups...!
i like the way it looks...









these are the O2 sensor cables, the fogs and the battery wire...








at this point i still hadnt re wired.

by this point, we connected the clutch line and we started bleeding the system..! i was supper excited









by this time, the system was sort of bled, and the pedal had feeling!!! 









here is the short shifter and 42dd cable bushings.








funny thing... the shifter was delivered by hand from MR. General manager of forge USA. lol.
his car too was at the shop, and we brought the shifter.
and well, yes, i had neuspeed, but i must say that forge is WAY better. in every aspect.
its better made, it meets all of the OEM tolerances, and its made to be compatible with all mkvs.
that being said, i'm returning my neuspeed, and from now on, FORGE!


and now, last pic of the day...









all rewired, and connected. everything is good!
we even turned the car on, and try the tranny... it works!!! flawlessly...

now all we have left for tomorrow is some 3-5 hours of re wiring the ignintion and fooling the ECU..

while i will put the interior back on. we had to take it appart to put the shifter...

tomorrow i'll do my first 6sd drive!!! can wait.

till then~


----------



## MikexRich (Nov 30, 2009)

I love!


Tits!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, last day... last post, since its DONE! 

today we fixed and put together the forge shifter and the bushings... they were a bit to tight..









the i started putting the interior back together, while European Auto tuning was doing the wiring and figuring out it all.









then we had to disasemble it again in order to do the ECU fooling... lol









then BAM, we put everything together and prepping everything for the first drive! :d









now that everything was done, tranny fluid topped off, and coolant replenished... pic of starting milage with the 6spd MT.









well... yes, the pedals are now dirty... 
you know what it means right?? i was driving!  









and well.. then it was the first road trip!  so i took a random pic









and las pic, not related... but this was waiting at my door for me to arrive! 








stage 3 ferrea valvetrain.  

well, to conclude this whole swap topic, 
i have to say thanks to the following people and companies:
-European Auto tuning for the install, and well... for not killing me! lol. i know i'm the most PITA customer. lol
-Underground Parts for the pedals, and the clutchline. without him, i would have never had the parts to finish the swap.
[email protected] for the tranny, axles and more.
But again, and most of all, special thanks to Vidal Torres (E.A tuning owner/mechanic/ friend, etc.) for everything, for the help, for teaching me, for answering EVERY single question, and more. You rule! 
Thanks to Ron, Vidal's second hand, and a very helpful man! he too had to suffer me for all this last week... lol. thanks bro.

and last, but not least, thanks to jonathan for re-teaching me how to let go of the clutch! 

So, if you have any questions, feel free to ask.
if you have any VERY technical questions, contact E.A tuning directly.
and well... after all, they are the ones to do the very first swap from auto to 6spd MT.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

What gear lube did you go with?

Does anyone know what is different about the o2q input shaft/bearings and forks?

You'll like the beefier clutch than the 5 speed. A major weak point in the 5 speed. That 6 speed clutch should be able to handle 300hp daily np. Or did you go with an aftermarket setup?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kungfoojesus said:


> What gear lube did you go with?
> 
> Does anyone know what is different about the o2q input shaft/bearings and forks?
> 
> You'll like the beefier clutch than the 5 speed. A major weak point in the 5 speed. That 6 speed clutch should be able to handle 300hp daily np. Or did you go with an aftermarket setup?


oem clutch but aftermarket flywheel. the chatter is extremely bearable. not as bad as i thought it would be.

however, the car is VERY eager to stall... i need more practice.

so far today it has only stalled 3 times.. trust me, its really eager to stall!!! lol, asides from that its great!

i'm in real love. i honestly DONT want to stop driving


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> oem clutch but aftermarket flywheel. the chatter is extremely bearable. not as bad as i thought it would be.
> 
> however, the car is VERY eager to stall... i need more practice.
> 
> ...


Given the mods you've done to your car, I figured you'd be fine with the chatter of the fourseasons SMF.

How much experience have you had driving stick?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

I would love a review on the ferra valve components. Congrats on the progress of your car. Im super jealous of a bunch of stuff u have now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> I would love a review on the ferra valve components. Congrats on the progress of your car. Im super jealous of a bunch of stuff u have now.


lol the ferrea stuff wont be installed anytime soon.. shamefully... but i'm all out of money!
and thanks on the compliments! 




b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Given the mods you've done to your car, I figured you'd be fine with the chatter of the fourseasons SMF.
> 
> How much experience have you had driving stick?


the chatter sounds more like a tire rubbing... but it goes away when the clutch i depressed.

and i had driven stick back when i was learning 8years ago... but driving this car is a whole other thing. the clutch is a lot more sensitive... and according to the installer, this is due to the mods and the flywheel... anyways, i have been re learning since yesterday


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

light flywheel= less rotational mass = more force to keep the engine from stalling(more gas when starting from a stop)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> light flywheel= less rotational mass = more force to keep the engine from stalling(more gas when starting from a stop)


Lol I know... But whatebver its just learning to be more delicate.. I gotta treat it like a flower


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> however, the car is VERY eager to stall... i need more practice.
> 
> so far today it has only stalled 3 times.. trust me, its really eager to stall!!! lol, asides from that its great!
> 
> i'm in real love. i honestly DONT want to stop driving


Needs more power  Good job on the swap man!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm enjoying great milage, and it feels so much better! I honeslty love driving it now.

Power? Soon.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

yeh i still want to know what gear lube you're running...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oem.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

awww that's no fun. i'm about to run synchromesh, will let ya know how it goes as soon as i figure out how to fill my 5 speed properly.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the tranny feels great.. with the mods to it, the shifts are precise, solid and fun!

i still need to learn how to shift fast and "performance-style-driving-shifts"... cause right now, i shift like a granny! lol..

after all, i have only been driving it for less than 48hrs!

today it didnt even stall once!!! and trust me, thats HARD to do!! 

today it drove SMOOTH. 

me is ver very happy with myself...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oh, i also wanted to say.. dunno if its normal, but now i can rev up to 7500!!! 

it used to be 6200 with the auto, so its a BIG difference.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Got one question about the pedals. From some of your pics, the clutch pedal looks like its not in the proper location. I have to look at my pedals again to see if it looks the same but in my car I think theyre closer together. Could be cause your car was auto and the pedal cant be placed at the same spot as on a manual car. Any of the guys at the shop say anything about the pedals? Just curious. Cars coming along nicely man, your milage is prolly nice when cruisin now on the highway. I think my next tranny mod will be the longer 5th gear if I can find out that it will deffinately work. Great job on your build man, cant wait to see the valvetrain go in! :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Got one question about the pedals. From some of your pics, the clutch pedal looks like its not in the proper location. I have to look at my pedals again to see if it looks the same but in my car I think theyre closer together. Could be cause your car was auto and the pedal cant be placed at the same spot as on a manual car. Any of the guys at the shop say anything about the pedals? Just curious. Cars coming along nicely man, your milage is prolly nice when cruisin now on the highway. I think my next tranny mod will be the longer 5th gear if I can find out that it will deffinately work. Great job on your build man, cant wait to see the valvetrain go in! :thumbup:


Duden the pedals came ou of a 5spd wabbit, and they have the gti caps. And if you look closely at the pics, the hole itself came from factory... But they cover it on tha autos... All we did is install it using all of the oem parts on the oem locations... No can do wrong there.. Lol.. Even if we tried...

Right now I got 29mpg while cruising at 90mph... Which is fantastic!!! I used to get 24 or 25 at the same speeds with the auto... 

The valvetrain won't be installed anytime soob.. And when the time nears, I'll make a thread for it, and fill it with pics. 

Fun detail of my day today... I forgot the car was in neutral in a light, and then when the light was green I wondered why it wasn't mooving... Lol...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Just wait until you drive a manual all the time then get into an auto, forgetting you don't need to shift but somehow thinking you found a clutch pedal... just before you slam the brakes on full force and get rear ended doing 30mph through your neighborhood. :banghead:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I guess the angle on some of the photos just made it look weird to me idk haha. Going from stick to auto tho, sometimes Ill go and grab for the shifter and then notice what Im doing lol. I have to actually look and make sure what car Im drivin sometimes.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

tchilds said:


> Just wait until you drive a manual all the time then get into an auto, forgetting you don't need to shift but somehow thinking you found a clutch pedal... just before you slam the brakes on full force and get rear ended doing 30mph through your neighborhood. :banghead:


 After about 20 years of driving a manual, you won't do that anymore.... :thumbup:


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> Just wait until you drive a manual all the time then get into an auto, forgetting you don't need to shift but somehow thinking you found a clutch pedal... just before you slam the brakes on full force and get rear ended doing 30mph through your neighborhood. :banghead:


yeah thats pretty bad:banghead:...all i ever do is push the imaginary clutch

OP: great build, i was thinking of doing this, and turboing my rabbit until i decided it would be better to buy a gti...i hope this gets more guys going this route:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks man.

money wise, i would still love starting with the jetta.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt, I just finished reading your 45 page build thread over at jettamkv. I gotta say I am just amazed by your determination with the 2.5. Love it and keep up the good work!

Secondly, the clutch and flywheel were both for a GTI correct? I was thinking on upgrading my 5mt to the 6mt as well. I should go open up ETKA and see how many of the same parts in terms of linkages, slave cyl etc are the same between the standard 5mt and the gti/gli 6mt. Might prove to be a rather inexpensive upgrade if a good portion of the parts are the same.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> thygreyt, I just finished reading your 45 page build thread over at jettamkv. I gotta say I am just amazed by your determination with the 2.5. Love it and keep up the good work!
> 
> Secondly, the clutch and flywheel were both for a GTI correct? I was thinking on upgrading my 5mt to the 6mt as well. I should go open up ETKA and see how many of the same parts in terms of linkages, slave cyl etc are the same between the standard 5mt and the gti/gli 6mt. Might prove to be a rather inexpensive upgrade if a good portion of the parts are the same.


thanks man... and well, wow! you read all 45 pages??? impressed! 
yes, clutch, pressure plate and flywheels are made for the gti 6spd.

for the 5 to 6spd swap you'd need new:
-tranny
-axles
-starter
- fix some issue with the shifter cables
-clutch
-pressure plate
-flywheel
-possibly some section of the clutch line...
-tranny mount

all in all no so inexpensive as you might think... the main difference between this and what i did is the electrical.

for your swap, its only a mechanical swap.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> - fix some issue with the shifter cables


The cables are crossed from 5-speed to 6-speed.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> The cables are crossed from 5-speed to 6-speed.


So its just a matter of uncrossing them and you are good?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

based on what i was told.. yes


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

what i want to know is how do i bump my rev limiter to 7500 w/vagcom like yours?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kungfoojesus said:


> what i want to know is how do i bump my rev limiter to 7500 w/vagcom like yours?



You cannot bump your limit higher via Vagcom, you require a tune to do this.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

thygreyt how did u obtain 7500rpm are u chipped?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yep... unitronic stage 2.. thats how!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

today crackness drove the car..! 

i just pm'ed him so he posts a sort of review... since he has a 5spd wabbit! 
lol, i have only been driving the car for 6 days, and i have only really manually driven my car... all others are/were autos... so his review/comparison will be really good!


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

Haha! Thanks Thygreyt for letting me drive your ride 

I wish I got to drive it a little longer to get over the initial paranoia of driving someone else's car and not wanting anything bad to happen to it (especially while I'm driving :laugh but the first thing I noticed was the chatter in the transmission from the lighter flywheel... it's not too bad, but coming from my car with stock transmission components, it's noticeable.

I didn't stall it!! Overall, the pedal travel felt slightly shorter, and it seemed as if there were less feeling (not sure how to explain it, but something in the give and pressure of the clutch pedal), but since I stalled my car more than enough times to last a life time, I was plenty prepared  

The engine ROARS lol... it's sick. I love it. That's all I can say about that lol...OH and I didn't really notice extra vibrations in the cabin or stuff like that from the mounts, I think it was more just extra sound from the engine.

Congratulations on a sweet car. :thumbup: See ya thursday :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cracKness said:


> Haha! Thanks Thygreyt for letting me drive your ride
> 
> I wish I got to drive it a little longer to get over the initial paranoia of driving someone else's car and not wanting anything bad to happen to it (especially while I'm driving :laugh but the first thing I noticed was the chatter in the transmission from the lighter flywheel... it's not too bad, but coming from my car with stock transmission components, it's noticeable.
> 
> ...


lol, if you want, you can drive it thursday, and that way i can record, and make the video! 

works for both of us.
i need a good driver to drive (not me,, not yet) and i need me or someone else to record. 

yep.. somehow my pedal doesnt feels as welcoming as yours... i'm still learning how to drive it...  and loving every second.

so thanks on the compliment!  see you thursday, i'll bring my cameras, so we can record with the go pro and with the ipod  and we'll have in and outside sounds!  works for me. :laugh:

btw, next time, take a turn in it...see how it feels! 

then you'll fully understand my love for the car and its suspension! 


edit/note: yep! smiley happy green face means it makes me happy!


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

re: crackness' comment on chatter.
Is it a single mass flywheel?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yes, its a four season tuning single mass. billet, 19lbs


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i just have been driving for 6 days... and i;m a very slow shifter. lol... as of right now.

anyways, uitronic stage 2 has a rev limiter set at 6500 and thats 60mph in second!!!


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

sounds great! 

Bookmarked this thread :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

back when i was auto i had to be weel into third in order to get te same speeds... and the accel was a LOT slower..



feel free to compare and make your own decision


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Question, did you lose ESP when you did the swap? I think i remember reading that on your jetta website thread. Was this issue resolved?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

th esp is on cause it cant find the TCM. same as cel.

as soon as the ecu is reprogrammed, it will all be solved.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

quit riding the clutch. you can hear the poor thing slipping a lil in your video cuz you're not getting the foot off the bast.

sweet vid though glad to see it running great. sounds a lot like a vr6 :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I have only been driving for 1 week and 2 days... 

Give me moar time, and I'll be bettah!


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

congratz cant wait to see it


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Fred, you coming to Waterfest or H2O this year? I would love to see this beast of yours.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

If I do go, it would be H2o... I still dunno.

If I have the money, then prolly.

And if any of you do go, we could meet eaerly and you could drive it!  I don't mind. 

I just love when people like it...  and I like thir feedback, cause sometimes, and most times I learn new thing..


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> I have only been driving for 1 week and 2 days...
> 
> Give me moar time, and I'll be bettah!


quit riding the clutch or else we'll take the car away from you :laugh:
You would have fun in my 'ol E36 S/C M3 with an AC Schnitzer short shift kit. Car was fasssttttt and ffuuunnn. 
Wow I didn't think it was possible. But you did it :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

It should all be fine foro sowo...  only 1 week away...
And yes, the car in a LOT a LOT more fun with the new tranny... 

This ois the second day at sea and I just want to return to drive moar!!! Lol

Anyone else going to sowo??


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

don't forget to avoid holding onto the stick shift while cornering. just throwing that out there cuz a lot of rookies break manuals this way. if you ain't shifting, don't even rest your hand on the shifter.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Greyt, you dont have the SRI mani yet right? Im trying to see the difference in the revs with your lightweight flywheel compared to when it was stock in your vids. To be honest, your car revs like mine does with the mani so thats saying something. I was actually surprised it revved up that quickly in the 1st vid. When my clutch starts going or I decide to upgrade it, a lightweight flywheel is deffinately gonna be going with it. Cars sounding and looking good as always man, keep it up :thumbup:.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

tay272 said:


> Hey Greyt, you dont have the SRI mani yet right? Im trying to see the difference in the revs with your lightweight flywheel compared to when it was stock in your vids. To be honest, your car revs like mine does with the mani so thats saying something. I was actually surprised it revved up that quickly in the 1st vid. When my clutch starts going or I decide to upgrade it, a lightweight flywheel is deffinately gonna be going with it. Cars sounding and looking good as always man, keep it up :thumbup:.


Remember, he has the GTI 6 speed, not our 5 speed; his gearing is a little shorter which will make his revs quicker as well. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Hey Greyt, you dont have the SRI mani yet right? Im trying to see the difference in the revs with your lightweight flywheel compared to when it was stock in your vids. To be honest, your car revs like mine does with the mani so thats saying something. I was actually surprised it revved up that quickly in the 1st vid. When my clutch starts going or I decide to upgrade it, a lightweight flywheel is deffinately gonna be going with it. Cars sounding and looking good as always man, keep it up :thumbup:.


give me some time, and i'll have a mani.

funds are ready, manis arent! lol...

but honestly, the car feels like incredible fun. its amazing!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

cracKness said:


> Remember, he has the GTI 6 speed, not our 5 speed; his gearing is a little shorter which will make his revs quicker as well. :thumbup:


Thats true, I wanna see a vid of it winded out in 5th and 6th to see the difference. Im still considering doing the longer 5th gear on my tranny but we'll see if I ever get around to doing it.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, that's something that's the same lol... his 6th gear is pretty much just like our 5th, so it's more of an acceleration benefit, and not really a top speed/gas mileage benefit there...


----------



## nate122 (Mar 28, 2008)

How much was the swap if I may ask


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll re do the 3rf gear tomorrow...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## JJWOLF (Aug 29, 2002)

my 5speeds third gear tops out at 90mph. 
I imagine you shift into fourth at a 1/4 mile track. Do you have a slip?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i havent gone to the track since the swap.... 

i'm shifting a lot faster and better now, but i want it to be even better before i go there...

and yes, i assume i'd have to go to up to 4th..

this tranny is like:

1st-up to 40
2nd-up to 60
3rd-up to 80
4th-up to 110mph
5th and 6 are still unknown to me... lol... 110 was enough!

so once o go turbo, i might even have to go to 5th... lol...

we'll know in due time.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

With my SRI and tune I can pull alittle over 70 in 2nd and about 115 in 3rd. Still havent got a chance to even wind out 4th all the way anywhere yet but when I do....hahaha should be interesting.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> With my SRI and tune I can pull alittle over 70 in 2nd and about 115 in 3rd. Still havent got a chance to even wind out 4th all the way anywhere yet but when I do....hahaha should be interesting.


whenever i get my sri, i'll let you know how it changes.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Should be even more fun then my 5 speed since the 6 speed has shorter ratios, itll keep you right in the power band the entire time.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Should be even more fun then my 5 speed since the 6 speed has shorter ratios, itll keep you right in the power band the entire time.


thats assuming there is power after 5k RPMS.. i NEED a manifold yesterday!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

As long as you get the supporting software youll have power past 7k. Even without it, the power kicks in around 4500 all the way to the stock redline so either way youll be moving quick lol.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i just wanted to report that after almost 1 year and 23k miles i have FINALLY finshed the tranny swap. lol.

mechanically, it was done on may 2011, but i never wired the clutch pedal position sensor... i was lazy, and didnt cared for it.

the result was no cruise control, and a STUPID RETARDED 3-5 secs rev hang under 4500 rpm.

later i will post the wiring diagram, and some pics. 

For those who are going to eventually do the swap, DONT FOLLOW MY diagrams, because the info depicted is VERY specific to my model/year/ecu type. NOT ALL CARS ARE THE SAME, nor are all years/model's wiring... as i discovered.

anyways, i'm off to bed.

So, i now have NOOO rev hang and CRUISE CONTROL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I gotta give it to you Fred! Nicely done! Glad its done the right way and its running tip-top


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

here is the wiring process for my CBTA 09 09G engine and tranny, using the me17.5 ECU.
if your car is not EXACTLY the same, then this wiring diagram and instructions DONT apply to you. 
Feel free to pm or post, and i'd send you the wiring diagram that you need

This is the wiring schematics:










1. remove the ECU. (there is a DIY already on here, search)
2. The ecu should be connected by 2 harnesses: 60 pin and 94 pin.
3. On the 94 pin, remove the purple security plastics. They are meant to NOT let you insert any new pin connectors.
4. MANUALLY count to pin 63 (should be on the orange side of the 94 pin, and it should have a lil plastic cover, whoch you should remove.
5. insert the already purchased pin connector, in the pin 63









after that is simple: extend the wire into the pedal sensor.

The pedal sensor is a 5 pin connector, where only 4 are in use:

pin 1: Ground connection
pin 2: ECU pin 63 on the 94 harness
pin 3: UNUSED
pin 4: connect to CECM, on pin 7 of the E connector
pin 5: connect into a 12V ignition Source.

this is how i did it, with labels and proper wires. The total of the pin wires and such was ~200 at the dealer... the hardest was to find the 0.35 pin connector... but i just bought a bunch of different sized pin connectors, and tried to see which one fitted. I the returned the rest to the dealer.


----------



## malav91 (Dec 2, 2009)

how much did this swap cost you...I am to do the same thing to my 2.5


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, cost will be different for everyone, because parts are priced upon avaiability.

budget for 3500 on a "basic" swap. or 4k on a modded swap (aluminum pedals, bsh tranny mount, stainless steel lines, etc)


----------



## BIGGREEK (Feb 15, 2009)

hows the swap treating you?

Im 40k miles since the swap with a year and 2 months in, and so-far no hiccups. Still no reverse lights and no cruise control/deactivation of ASR. Need the clutch wired up still.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

BIGGREEK said:


> hows the swap treating you?
> 
> Im 40k miles since the swap with a year and 2 months in, and so-far no hiccups. Still no reverse lights and no cruise control/deactivation of ASR. Need the clutch wired up still.


the swap is amazing!!  i love it more and more every day.

its been 25k since my swap already! 

i havent done my reverse either... it just doesnt feel important... lol but the clutch WAS important.

the rev hang and no cruise control were making me set the car on fire...!! after i wired it, well.. its be incredibly fun.

i can now shift as fast as i want, i have cruise control! and i dunno... it feels better!

need help with the wiring?

oh, and thank for your swap...!  it helped a lot.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you happen to know the difference in final gear ratios between the 5 and 6 spd manual?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Albeezy36 said:


> Do you happen to know the difference in final gear ratios between the 5 and 6 spd manual?


i have em somewhere. i'll look em up


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Fred, at any point did you consider doing just a TDI 5'th gear swap? Im thinking about doing that instead of the full trans swap.

Has anyone else done this? Sorry to jack the thread


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbit/jetta 5spd
1st 3.78
2nd 2.12
3rd 1.36
4th 1.03
5th 0.84
reverse 3.60
final 3.65


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Fred, at any point did you consider doing just a TDI 5'th gear swap? Im thinking about doing that instead of the full trans swap.
> 
> Has anyone else done this? Sorry to jack the thread


lol, i was an auto... i HAD to go to a manual...

the price was VERY similar on 5 or 6spd...

and everyone told me: Go 6, is a better tranny with better support. lol, it made a lot of sense.. and i also found that the 02q (6spd) is the tranny that most TDI cup cars use. 

for this and more. i love the 02q!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I completely forgot you were an auto :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> I completely forgot you were an auto :facepalm: :laugh:


lol, thats what made it different, and what set the whole thing off on the first place.

had i been a 5spd, and i would have gotten a clutch, LSD and turbo... instead of sound system, tranny swap+mods and internals


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Gotcha, I am leaning towards just doing the 5th TDI swap for mine. I drive hiway mainly and 3100 rpm is usually what i sit at. Would be nice to chew through less gas.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Gotcha, I am leaning towards just doing the 5th TDI swap for mine. I drive hiway mainly and 3100 rpm is usually what i sit at. Would be nice to chew through less gas.


lol It's funny because it's just this group of us that are on most of the threads... oh and may I...



*DO IT!!!*

lol you already saw the results but for everyone else who have not.

Verified at the gas station with a TDI 5th .717 33.5 mpg highway. Torque called it between 35-36 but I knew that was BS lol. I almost would go to the .700 or .681 if you are going to go all highway and you could potentially see 34-36+mpg. The only issue i can see is that in the city I can't really get into 5th until almost 40 MPH... with a .700 or more I would image it could get up to 45-47. But again if it is really mostly highway then I would go with the .700, the .681 is a potential but I think that would be overkill.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> lol It's funny because it's just this group of us that are on most of the threads...


LMAO! Yeah, at least we know who be trollin' around here. This section is my safehouse within Vortex :laugh:




Anile_eight said:


> lol you already saw the results but for everyone else who have not.
> 
> Verified at the gas station with a TDI 5th .717 33.5 mpg highway. Torque called it between 35-36 but I knew that was BS lol. I almost would go to the .700 or .681 if you are going to go all highway and you could potentially see 34-36+mpg. The only issue i can see is that in the city I can't really get into 5th until almost 40 MPH... with a .700 or more I would image it could get up to 45-47. But again if it is really mostly highway then I would go with the .700, the .681 is a potential but I think that would be overkill.


So where would I go about getting the .700 gear? I am still very new to this whole TDI 5'th idea, but with the rising prices of gasoline I am now searching other avenues. 

I didnt intend on the slight thread jack, sorry Fred  

If we can talk this over on PM, I would appreciate your experiences with how you went about everything.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> LMAO! Yeah, at least we know who be trollin' around here. This section is my safehouse within Vortex :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, thread jack?

if you want, take it out.. if not, i dont mind.

but if i were you, just make a new thread, and try to keep the conv there... so that the info/discussion might be readily available and easy to find.

trust me, when i was gonna do my swap, it was all the conv threads that saved my life. thats where most info is actually thrown!

and yes, there is only a handfull of us... we all know each other, sort of.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, lets migrate to the TDI 5th gear swap thread my response will be over there:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5576929-TDI-5th-gear-swap


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I think that's probably the 3rd time i've seen that thing lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> I think that's probably the 3rd time i've seen that thing lol


i re did them all, adjusted them to miles, and "improved" a couple of things.

by the looks of it, the 6spd has a better top speed..!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm not surprised by that at all... lol it makes sense


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm currently searching for the 02q trans...I want to do this. currently auto 

Thygreyt, any suggestions... i cant find one any where. lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> I'm currently searching for the 02q trans...I want to do this
> 
> Thygreyt, any suggestions... i cant find one any where. lol


Try going to [email protected] parts or east coast... Don't remember... It's somewhwre on the thread

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

That is fantastic. Great mod.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> That is fantastic. Great mod.


 best thing i have done, by far.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice mod, but what does swapping Transvestites have to do with it?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

As per request, and as promised on previous posts, here is the diagram for the clutch sensor on a BGP 2.5L 2007


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Is there any chance OP is still around and can rehost the pics?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm still around, and with faster answers if you send me a PM.

As for the pictures. they are hosted on fabebook,and they are often changing the URL of the pictures... 

if you need em, pm me


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> i'm still around, and with faster answers if you send me a PM.
> 
> As for the pictures. they are hosted on fabebook,and they are often changing the URL of the pictures...
> 
> if you need em, pm me


Can you get me a parts list, Fred?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Can you get me a parts list, Fred?


post 6 on my build thread. check the links.

also, search around. there are a few posts where there is a full part list.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> post 6 on my build thread. check the links.
> 
> also, search around. there are a few posts where there is a full part list.


Thanks!

BTW I searched --there's conflicting lists. Some have more parts than others :beer:


----------

